# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  ADSL մոդեմներ

## Ապե Ջան

Թեմայում կքնարկվի բոլոր այն հարցերը, որոնք կապված ADSL մոդեմների հետ:

Այս պահին ես ունեմ մի հարց.





TP-Link TD-8817 մոդեմներից՝ սպիատկը, այս վերսիայի պռաշիվկայով է՝ 5.0.0 Build 100421 Rel.24138, իսկ նոր վերցրածս սևը՝ 	6.0.1 Build 110407 Rel.08670, ավելի թարմ պռաշիվկայով է: Երկու մոդեմներն էլ նույն TP-Link TD-8817 մոդեմներն են: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի այն թարմացնել նոր վերսիայի պռաշիվկայով, կամ ընդհանրապես դա հնարավո՞ր է:
Շնորհակալություն… :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Թեմայում կքնարկվի բոլոր այն հարցերը, որոնք կապված ADSL մոդեմների հետ:
> 
> Այս պահին ես ունեմ մի հարց.
> 
> TP-Link TD-8817 մոդեմներից՝ սպիատկը, այս վերսիայի պռաշիվկայով է՝ 5.0.0 Build 100421 Rel.24138, իսկ նոր վերցրածս սևը՝ 	6.0.1 Build 110407 Rel.08670, ավելի թարմ պռաշիվկայով է: Երկու մոդեմներն էլ նույն TP-Link TD-8817 մոդեմներն են: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի այն թարմացնել նոր վերսիայի պռաշիվկայով, կամ ընդհանրապես դա հնարավո՞ր է:
> Շնորհակալություն…


1. եթե մոդեմը առանց որևէ պրոբլեմի իրա բոլոր ֆունկցիաները կատարումա, ինչ իմաստ ունի պռաշիվկա թարմացնելը ՞
2. Սևի ու սպիտակի տարբերությունը մենակ պռաշիվկեն ու տեսքը չի: Չի լինի մեկի պռաշիվկեն մյուսի վրա քցել: Բայց եթե ուզումես թարմացնես, կարաս մտնես http://www.tplink.com , գտնես քո մոդեմը ու քաշես համապատասխան պռաշիվկեն:

----------


## Artgeo

> 2. Սևի ու սպիտակի տարբերությունը մենակ պռաշիվկեն ու տեսքը չի: Չի լինի մեկի պռաշիվկեն մյուսի վրա քցել: Բայց եթե ուզումես թարմացնես, կարաս մտնես http://www.tplink.com , գտնես քո մոդեմը ու քաշես համապատասխան պռաշիվկեն:


Հայերենը կկորի

----------

keyboard (18.08.2012), Ապե Ջան (03.09.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հայերենը կկորի


հիմա արդեն մենյուն հայերե՞նա  :Shok:  սևից էլ եմ հանդիպել, սպիտակից էլ, բայց ռուսերեն էր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հա, երկուսնել հայերեն մենյու ունեն: Մոդեմը պրոբլեմներով է աշխատում, այդ իսկ պատճառով մտածեցի պռաշիվկա փոփոխել:

----------


## Vge

Գիտեք ոնց կարելիա դրսից Remote Desktop-ով կպնել TP-Link TD-8817 մոդեմով կոմպին՞  մոդեմին կարում եմ կպնեմ բաից nat-ով ուղարկում եմ կոմպին չի լինում.

----------


## matlev

> Գիտեք ոնց կարելիա դրսից Remote Desktop-ով կպնել TP-Link TD-8817 մոդեմով կոմպին՞  մոդեմին կարում եմ կպնեմ բաից nat-ով ուղարկում եմ կոմպին չի լինում.


Advanced Setup -> NAT -> Virtual Server բաժնում 3389 պորտը ֆորվարդ ես անում տվյալ համակարգչին: Էդ համակարգչի IP-ն էլ ճիշտ կլինի ստատիկ տալ:
Նկարում IP-ն 192.168.1.100 ա, կարծում եմ՝ մնացածը պարզ կլինի:
rd.png

----------

Aperna (03.09.2011)

----------


## Vge

> Advanced Setup -> NAT -> Virtual Server բաժնում 3389 պորտը ֆորվարդ ես անում տվյալ համակարգչին: Էդ համակարգչի IP-ն էլ ճիշտ կլինի ստատիկ տալ:
> Նկարում IP-ն 192.168.1.100 ա, կարծում եմ՝ մնացածը պարզ կլինի:
> rd.png


Հա ախպերս գիտեմ տենցել անում եմ չի ըլնում ոչմի ձև.. Դե IP-ն DDNS-ի միջոցով ես իմանում եմ ինչ IP-ա.

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հա ախպերս գիտեմ տենցել անում եմ չի ըլնում ոչմի ձև.. Դե IP-ն DDNS-ի միջոցով ես իմանում եմ ինչ IP-ա.


կոմպիդ վրա firewall կա ?

----------


## Vge

> կոմպիդ վրա firewall կա ?


անջատացա

----------


## matlev

> Հա ախպերս գիտեմ տենցել անում եմ չի ըլնում ոչմի ձև.. Դե IP-ն DDNS-ի միջոցով ես իմանում եմ ինչ IP-ա.


Նշածս (192.168.1.100) ոչ թե մոդեմի WAN հասցեն ա, այլ այն համակարգչի լոկալ IP-ն, որին ուզում ես Remote Desktop-ով միանալ:

Համենայն դեպս նշեմ, որ տվյալ համակարգչի վրա Remote Desktop-ով միացումները պիտի թուլատրած լինեն, իսկ մոդեմն էլ ինտերնետին միանա PPPoE-ով(քանի որ DDNS-ով IP-n ստանում ես, ենթադրում եմ, որ հենց PPPoE-ով էլ միանում ես):

----------


## Vge

> Նշածս (192.168.1.100) ոչ թե մոդեմի WAN հասցեն ա, այլ այն համակարգչի լոկալ IP-ն, որին ուզում ես Remote Desktop-ով միանալ:
> 
> Համենայն դեպս նշեմ, որ տվյալ համակարգչի վրա Remote Desktop-ով միացումները պիտի թուլատրած լինեն, իսկ մոդեմն էլ ինտերնետին միանա PPPoE-ով(քանի որ DDNS-ով IP-n ստանում ես, ենթադրում եմ, որ հենց PPPoE-ով էլ միանում ես):


Հա ախպեր ջան պարզա բաից չի լինում..նույնիսկ մոդեմի firewall-ն եմ անջատում ելի չի լինում.. Снимок.jpgСнимок2.jpg   կարողա ստե պտի ինչոր բան փոխեմ՞ Снимок3.jpg

----------


## matlev

> Հա ախպեր ջան պարզա բաից չի լինում..նույնիսկ մոդեմի firewall-ն եմ անջատում ելի չի լինում..   կարողա ստե պտի ինչոր բան փոխեմ՞


Ըստ նկարների ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա թվում: Խոսքը  էդ 192.168.1.26-ի վրայի ֆայրվոլի մասին ա, ժամանակավոր անջատի, ու մի հատ էլ հաստատ նայի Remote Desktop-ը միացրած ա՞:

----------


## Vge

> Ըստ նկարների ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա թվում: Խոսքը  էդ 192.168.1.26-ի վրայի ֆայրվոլի մասին ա, ժամանակավոր անջատի, ու մի հատ էլ հաստատ նայի Remote Desktop-ը միացրած ա՞:


Հա ախպերս գիտեմ...  Կփորձես միհատ կպնես՞ IP-ն 46.71.20.172

----------


## Vge

> Հա ախպերս գիտեմ...  Կփորձես միհատ կպնես՞ IP-ն 46.71.20.172


 Կարաս մոդեմինել կպնես տենաս ճիշտա ամենինչ ետե դժվար չի. admin admin nuynnem toxum

----------


## matlev

> Հա ախպերս գիտեմ...  Կփորձես միհատ կպնես՞ IP-ն 46.71.20.172


Մոդեմում ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա երևում: Համենայն դեպս իմ մոդեմում նույն կարգավորումներով ես իմ մոտ միանում եմ: Մի հատ լոկալ ցանցից փորձիր միանալ:

----------


## matlev

> Կարաս մոդեմինել կպնես տենաս ճիշտա ամենինչ ետե դժվար չի. admin admin nuynnem toxum


Արդեն նայել էի: Ու նամակ էի գրում, որ գաղտնաբառը փոխել չմոռանաս:  :Smile:

----------


## Vge

> Մոդեմում ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա երևում: Համենայն դեպս իմ մոդեմում նույն կարգավորումներով ես իմ մոտ միանում եմ: Մի հատ լոկալ ցանցից փորձիր միանալ:


 Լոկալ ցանց չկա միհատ կոմպա..

----------


## Vge

> Արդեն նայել էի: Ու նամակ էի գրում, որ գաղտնաբառը փոխել չմոռանաս:


 :Smile:  :Smile:   Բաից տենաս ինչեն մտածել որ սաղ մոդեմների լոգին փասորդը նույնն են թողել.. հիմա ասենք մեկը մտնի խառնի իրար լավ կլնի՞

----------

Ապե Ջան (04.09.2011)

----------


## matlev

> Լոկալ ցանց չկա միհատ կոմպա..


Սկզբի համար* Run as administrator*-ով աշխատացնում ես *cmd*-ն: Հավաքում *netstat -an > c:\ports.txt*, c:\ports.txt ֆայլում նայում, համոզվում որ 3389 պորտը բաց ա: 
Էս տիպի մի բան պիտի լինի՝ « *TCP    0.0.0.0:3389           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING*»

----------


## Vge

> Սկզբի համար* Run as administrator*-ով աշխատացնում ես *cmd*-ն: Հավաքում *netstat -an > c:\ports.txt*, c:\ports.txt ֆայլում նայում, համոզվում որ 3389 պորտը բաց ա: 
> Էս տիպի մի բան պիտի լինի՝ « *TCP    0.0.0.0:3389           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING*»


Եսա ախպեր Снимок.JPG

----------


## Artgeo

> Եսա ախպեր Снимок.JPG


My computer ի վրա աջ քլիք արա, մտի Properties 
remote-desktop-setup.gif

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Windows 7 - ա իրա մոտ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բաից տենաս ինչեն մտածել որ սաղ մոդեմների լոգին փասորդը նույնն են թողել.. հիմա ասենք մեկը մտնի խառնի իրար լավ կլնի՞


Էդ ուղղակի անմտություն ա… Գոնե կարելի էր իրենց տան համարը դնել: Կամ փակել այնպես, որ դրսից մտնել հնարավոր չլիներ: Իսկ հիմա բազմաթիվ մոդեմների Ip հասցեներ կան, որ ստանդարտ իրենց կարգավորումներով http-ով մտնելու հնարավորություն ունեն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Windows 7 - ա իրա մոտ:


Նույնն ա My computer ի վրա աջ քլիք արա, մտի Properties » Remote Settings
sshot-2009-10-19-01-24-35.png

sshot-2009-10-19-01-23-27.png

----------


## Vge

> Նույնն ա My computer ի վրա աջ քլիք արա, մտի Properties » Remote Settings
> sshot-2009-10-19-01-24-35.png
> 
> sshot-2009-10-19-01-23-27.png


Արել եմ գիտեմ որ պտի միացնեմ.. Մեկա չի լինում   Снимок.jpg

----------


## Vge

> Էդ ուղղակի անմտություն ա… Գոնե կարելի էր իրենց տան համարը դնել: Կամ փակել այնպես, որ դրսից մտնել հնարավոր չլիներ: Իսկ հիմա բազմաթիվ մոդեմների Ip հասցեներ կան, որ ստանդարտ իրենց կարգավորումներով http-ով մտնելու հնարավորություն ունեն:


հա ախպեր.. օրինակ իմը 46.70.85.122-ա  վերջի թիվը փոխի օրինակ 46.70.85.135 մտնումա admin admin

----------


## Vge

Եղավ տղերք եղավ.. Ես անտեր Kaspersky-ն եր մեղավոր չեր թողում եսել չեի մտացել..

----------


## Վահե-91

ով կարա ասի տվյալ պարամետրերից որ մեկը ինչի համարա և ինչպես կարգավորել հնարավորինս որակով Wi-Fi կապ ստանալու համար

----------

0david0 (05.09.2011)

----------


## Absar21

Ժողովուրդ ջան բարի երեկո..

Հարց ունեմ կապված TP Link TD-W8901G մոդեմի հետ.




 Կարող եմ այս մոդեմի Lan պորտերից մեկին ինտերնետ միացնել ու ցրել Wi Fi-ով??? Ու եթե կարող եմ ինչ կարգավորումներ են դրա համար պետք??Շնորհակալություն.

----------


## Bruno

> Կարող եմ այս մոդեմի Lan պորտերից մեկին ինտերնետ միացնել ու ցրել Wi Fi-ով??? Ու եթե կարող եմ ինչ կարգավորումներ են դրա համար պետք??Շնորհակալություն.


Չես կարող: TD-W8901G-ի միակ WAN պորտը դա ADSL-ն ա:

----------

Absar21 (04.12.2011)

----------


## HardRock

Ժող ուրեմն սենց մի հարց: Մոռացել եմ TP Link TD-8817 DSL -իս մուտքի գաղտնաբառը, կամ ավելի շուտ մտածում եմ, որ մի անգամ պռովայդեռին ասեցի, որ ինքը ստանդարտ username, password փոխի ու հիմա վոնց, այսինքն ինչ-ոչ ծրագրով կարելիա բացել դա: Հաստատ մի բան էն չի, որովհետև իրա admin admi ով չի մտնում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող ուրեմն սենց մի հարց: Մոռացել եմ TP Link TD-8817 DSL -իս մուտքի գաղտնաբառը, կամ ավելի շուտ մտածում եմ, որ մի անգամ պռովայդեռին ասեցի, որ ինքը ստանդարտ username, password փոխի ու հիմա վոնց, այսինքն ինչ-ոչ ծրագրով կարելիա բացել դա: Հաստատ մի բան էն չի, որովհետև իրա admin admi ով չի մտնում:


միայն ռեսետ...

----------


## armen9494

Ժող մոտս ZxDSL 831 մոդեմն ա (Hi-Line-ի կապույտ գույնի): Ինտերնետ միանալու նաստրոյկեն մոդեմի մեջ ա դրված:
Մոդեմից միանում ա մի համակարգիչ և Wi-fi, Wi-fi-ից էլ կոմպեր:
Կարո՞ղ եմ ընենց անել, որ մի քանի համակարգիչ միանալու դեպքում ինտերնետի արագությունը կիսվի էդ կոմպերի միջև:
Կամ գոնե կիսվի իմ կոմպի ու wi-fi-ին կպած կոմպերի միջև:
Մի լուծում գտել եմ՝ իմ համակարգչի մեջ ինտերնետի արագությունը սահմանափակող ծրագիր եմ դնում ու ինքս էդ պահին ինչ ուզում, էդ էլ դնում եմ, բայց ցանկալի կլինի, որ նորմալ եղանակով լինի:

----------


## Artgeo

մոդեմի միջոցով ձև չկա: Դրա համար ավելի լուրջ սարքեր են պետք: 
Կարող ես կոմպիդ մեջ երկրորդ լան դնել ու իրա մեջով անցկացնել ամբողջ տրաֆիկը ու ծրագրի միջոցով կարգավորել էդ ամենը, բայց դա էլ ելք չի, կոմպդ պիտի միշտ միացրած լինի:

----------


## armen9494

> մոդեմի միջոցով ձև չկա: Դրա համար ավելի լուրջ սարքեր են պետք: 
> Կարող ես կոմպիդ մեջ երկրորդ լան դնել ու իրա մեջով անցկացնել ամբողջ տրաֆիկը ու ծրագրի միջոցով կարգավորել էդ ամենը, բայց դա էլ ելք չի, կոմպդ պիտի միշտ միացրած լինի:


Երկրորդ Lan դնելու խնդիր չկա, switch-ը միշտ միացրած ա:
Ոնց տեսնում եմ ամենահարմարը ամեն կոմպի մեջ իրա ինտերնետի արագությունը սահմանափակող ծրագիր դնելն ա, որ պահի տակ պետք գա, միանգամից մեկն ու մեկինը ցածրացնի:
Իսկ կա՞ էտ ձևի ծրագիր, որ սերվեր կլիենտ համակարգ ունենա՝ իմ կոմպի մեջ դնեմ սերվերային մասը, իսկ մյուսների մեջ կլիենտները ու իմ մոտից կարողանամ ուզածս պահին իրանց ինտերնետի արագությունը կարգավորեմ:

Հա, մեկ էլ մի ուրիշ ADSL մոդեմ ունեմ, կարո՞ղ ա էս մեկը անի՝ Cisco 677, ուղղակի ոնց հասկանում եմ սրա նաստռոյկեն ա զոռ:
Ի դեպ, գրել գրել եմ՝ արժի՞ մոդեմս փոխեմ դրան, որակի փոփոխություն կզգա՞մ, թե չէ:

----------

